# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  AD werkt niet meer naar tijdje gestopt te zijn

## MartinGroningen

Beste lieve mensen  :Embarrassment: 

Situatie : na een hele zware depressie , citalopram gaan gebruiken 20mg en dit ander half jaar gebruikt. Ik voelde mij na een periode echt uit de dal komen en had nergens meer last van. Vond het zelfs zo goed gaan dat ik gestopt ben met de citalopram. Echter na 3 maand kwamen mijn klachten terug.

Ben toen weer met de citalopram begonnen , nu dik jaar later heeft het eigenlijk weinig effect. ben niet zwaar depressief , maar heb wel klachten van druk in mijn hoofd , niet lekker in de vel etc.. vastlopen , veel gedachtes...

Lijkt erop dat de citalopram niks meer doet of in ieder geval te weinig. Kan het zo zijn dat mijn lichaam er niet op reageerd of dat ik wellicht over moet stappen op andere? iemand ervaring of tips?

----------


## meneereddie

Ik weet niets van depressiviteit af, maar wat ik wel weet, is dat je resistent kunt worden voor de medicatie die je enige tijd inneemt. Een kleine wijziging in de samenstelling van jouw medicijn, kan al wonderbaarlijk goede resultaten vertonen. Ook op andere tijdstippen medicatie innemen, kan al een positieve verandering te weeg brengen..

Ik hoop dat er meer reacties volgen

Groetjes

----------


## MartinGroningen

Bedankt voor je reactie meneereddie, ik heb het al een keer geprobeerd om het een tijdje s'avonds in te nemen i.p.v de ochtend maar geen effect. Ik ga volgende week ook even langs de huisarts.. misschien is een kleine wijziging al voldoende  :Smile:

----------

